# Music notes to hertz tables for guitar and bass



## techjsteele (Aug 16, 2008)

I made these in Microsoft Excel 2003, and I figure some people here might benefit from these. I threw in a couple of alternate tunings as well. Hope these help someone out, and let me know if anyone finds any mistakes!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 24, 2008)

This could be really useful...thanks!


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 24, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 24, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Very cool. Thanks


----------



## techjsteele (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad to finally contribute something in the music theory forum.


----------

